# Neighbours from hell



## 007007 (28 Oct 2010)

Not sure if this is the correct forum but: 

The house next door to my parents was sold and the guy that owns it now rents it out to the HSE.

The people that they have put in there are unreal, noisy parties at all hours of the morning. Tenants stay for one week and go again. Drug dealers were there for a while you could clearly see them dealing.

Gardai have been called on numerous occassions but they dont do anything just sit in their car and watch the goings on.

My parents are elderly have have health issues, they are not getting a wink of sleep over this and are really scared. 

Is there anything they can do? The landlord is hardly ever around, as far as we know he lives in another county and pops up and down.


----------



## TLC (28 Oct 2010)

I would contact the HSE directly & keep calling the guards, your parents shouldn't have to put up with this.


----------



## demoivre (28 Oct 2010)

Some relevant information in  [broken link removed] and askaboutireland.


----------



## theod (28 Oct 2010)

There's also the PRTB, The Private Rented Tenacies Board. If the landlord is registered you might be able to complain him there. If he's not you can complain him to Revenue!


----------



## Mpsox (28 Oct 2010)

They should keep a diary of what is happening. Also, if they know their local councilers, they should contact them and see if they can lean on the HSE in some way.


----------



## Fullback (28 Oct 2010)

There are only a limited number of options available to you as noise is very poorly regulated in Ireland. The Government has been promising a noise nuisance bill for over a year but it still hasn't materialised.  

As others have referred to, you could contact the PRTB. They can impose penalties on a landlord for failure to control the anti-social activity of his/her tenants.

Also, it's possible to get an order in the district court on noise, and again penalties can be imposed.


----------



## 007007 (29 Oct 2010)

thanks for all the replys, i rang the PRTB, they are very helpful. my parents can raise a case against the landlord. Parents were also onto a local councilor and contacted citzens advice..... hopefully something will be done...and fast!


----------



## ajapale (3 Nov 2010)

Moved from  Management companies, apartments, etc. to  Property investment and tenants' rights forum.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Dec 2010)

007007 said:


> thanks for all the replys, i rang the PRTB, they are very helpful. my parents can raise a case against the landlord. Parents were also onto a local councilor and contacted citzens advice..... hopefully something will be done...and fast!



When we had problems over a 14 year period with a rented house next door to us I always found that a good community garda in the local station was the best solution.  Give them a call and they will quite often call out to your parents/landlord/neighbours for a chat.


----------



## z107 (2 Dec 2010)

> Gardai have been called on numerous occassions but they dont do anything just sit in their car and watch the goings on.


They won't do anything either. The guards prefer it when they know where these people are, so they can keep an eye on them.


----------

